# Lucky Nino cassettes



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone own one and like it? I am eyeing the 11-36 ti 9 spd. Any info on them would be appreciated.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Got a link? I've seen some ti cassettes on ebay that come in around 175g that look tempting. I like the XG 999 but want 11-34 9 spd.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

chuckie33 said:


> Got a link? I've seen some ti cassettes on ebay that come in around 175g that look tempting. I like the XG 999 but want 11-34 9 spd.


just google lucky nino blog..


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

I received mine a couple of days ago.
I haven't been able to install it yet, but only weighted it and it comes out 10 gram too heavy.
My 11-36 weighs 212 g iso 202.


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

Mine also came in at 212grams but looks awsome!!! I still havent had a chace to ride it yet.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

i have his 11-34t 9 speed and its got a lot of abuse on it so far. it never really shifted as well as my old sram cassette but ill take the drop in weight for the little performance loss.


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

I have his 11-36 ti and it works fine. not as good as XTR!!


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I do have one full titanium 10s for my road bike, while very light and will be long lasting it does not shift as slick as Dura-Ace it replaced.

They are light, the shifting is a bit slower than XTR or DA equivalents, still a good buy compared to XX cassettes!!


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Lucky Nino's 11-32 Ti Cassette: 181.7 grams. Shifts smoother than my PG990.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I was wondering about Nino's stuff vs Omniracer. I've been thinking of checking them out in the 9 speed 11-34 version. THe omniracer is a bit cheaper.


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

Expensive crap with vague shifting attitude :madman: 
Attached my cassette with <500Km xc race use.
I go back to XTR which is worth the money!


----------



## DAVID J (Feb 25, 2004)

pics worth a thousand words.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

mine is probably close to a year old by now.. i should get some picks of it up..


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

That's how my Aluminum RECON looked after 1 ride. I'm an easy go-er weighing 150lbs.


----------



## SingingSingleTracker (Sep 7, 2004)

fastback67 said:


> Expensive crap with vague shifting attitude :madman:
> Attached my cassette with <500Km xc race use.
> I go back to XTR which is worth the money!


Ooooo.......somebuddy don't know how to lube a chain or shift very well........OOOOOoooooooo:nono:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

here's mrs culturesponge's $220 11-34 9 spd cassette from Jan 2010 that we sent straight back to nino (who gave a full refund inc outward postage) - we had ordered the SL (superlight) version but he sent instead the standard issue + unimpressed with the quality of the manufacturing & terrible packing

[IMG alt="parcel from "lucky nino" in switzerland - 19.01.10 #7654 v2"]https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2691/4289229311_46478aab5b_b.jpg[/IMG]
very poor packing - suggested to nino to use cellophane instead (cheaper/lighter/no residue) he was unapologetic & said we were the first people to complain about the tape residue in 3 years


weird pitting in the titanium alloy - sign of poor manufacturing quality control


missmatched anodizing - pink for the lockring & cog spacers & red for the spiders


very odd steel like "titanium" colour unlike any titanium component i've seen


was told these cassettes are polished to speed up bedding-in process - lol.


overweight! - supposedly 187g


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

agreed sponge! the packing was horrendous!


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> supposedly 187g


so it came with the PC/ANODIZING/PAINT all beat off it like that ????  (or is it tape all stuck on it ?)

man i was looking to pick one of these up for my new wheelset ill be needing for my ibis but after seeing this  :eekster:

ill just get the XG-999 ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

thats the tape stuck to it..


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

facelessfools said:


> thats the tape stuck to it..


oh ok cool...   ....

still kinda worried about the teeth being chewed up so quick....


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

i got my cassette in may of 2010 its been in plenty of races and easily 1.5k miles and it doesn't have nearly that much wear on it.. gotta find batteries for my camera..


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

SingingSingleTracker said:


> Ooooo.......somebuddy don't know how to lube a chain or shift very well........OOOOOoooooooo:nono:


haha, of course. that must be the reason. funny that xtr work since many years without such huge wearing and shifts like swimmingly.
second login swiss bootlegger ? mod`s, could you please check ip's. :thumbsup:

perhaps interesting: compared with xtr the recon have around 0,3mm thinner cogs. good for weight, bad for abrasion (at least if you put some serious watt). i think that could be also a reason for the not that good shifting.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

So what's the conclusion on these cassettes? They're lighter than XTR but more expensive, faster wearing and have poorer shifting than XTR.

Taking a look at the design, I don't like the way that only the four largest cogs are on alu spiders (the XTR has the 6 largest cogs on alu spiders). The separate 16t and 18t ti cogs must really dig into alu freehubs.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

These loose cassettes look like they would eat up the free hub. Anybody running the KCNC one piece cassettes.


----------



## Steve_James (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been using these cassettes for a year and I find them really good. I race XC.

I used 10sp last year and this year I'm on 9sp. 

Id say the 10sp shifted OK but the 9sp shifts really good. I have both an 11-32 and an 11-36 and I cant fault either of them. They are light, they shift fine and you cant get XTR in 11-36 which works a treat with a 1x9 setup. Some of my team mates went through two XX cassettes last season year while my Ti one kept going stong so they get a firm thumbs up from me.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

culturesponge said:


> overweight! - supposedly 187g


189g instead of 187g? Could there be two grams' worth of tape residue on the cassette?


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

Steve_James said:


> I have been using these cassettes for a year and I find them really good. I race XC.
> 
> I used 10sp last year and this year I'm on 9sp.
> 
> Id say the 10sp shifted OK but the 9sp shifts really good. I have both an 11-32 and an 11-36 and I cant fault either of them. They are light, they shift fine and you cant get XTR in 11-36 which works a treat with a 1x9 setup. Some of my team mates went through two XX cassettes last season year while my Ti one kept going stong so they get a firm thumbs up from me.


thats awesome to read :thumbsup: ... so ya really like the 11x36 ? 

im on a 11x34 now and it works nicely....


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

My cassette looks like fastback67. Barely any kilometers on it. Teeth already giving out. Shifts like crap. I got my from a different source. It was packaged as Recon... Garbage.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Have seen the same pitting problem on chinese titanium that I ordered to try out.
Never more.


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

I tested my nino 11-36 yesterday. Shifting is fine except for when you shift from a separate ring to the first one on a spider.
For the moment, once but never again.


----------



## MirFlash (Oct 14, 2010)

Recon cassette are all over the place sold under/by different monikers, conclusion : is still the same.

Funny ... world never changes.


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

I think the recon 11-36 is different from the one that nino sold. Nino's 36 cog is titanium (at least he sells it like this), the recon one is aluminium.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

These pictures take me back to the 1990's and Real Cassettes. I collapsed one of those aluminum paper weights. I am only 155 pounds and I shift precisely. Experienced Weight Weenies eventually realize that the cassette is not a great place to lose weight. You really need stuctural integrity in the drivetrain, or you won't finish the race. XTR is as light as we should go, even if you are a millionaire that can afford these featherweight cassettes!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I've got lots of kms on my two 8 speed Real cassettes and have never so much as chipped a tooth of the aluminium part of the cassette, nevermind collasped a cog. I'm also pushing 200+ with gear. I've got one of the Recon Ti 10-speed 11-32 cassettes and agree the shifting isn't as good as shimano's cassettes, and I'm running DA shifters and an XTR derailleur as well. It is a light cassette though.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

TTTURNER said:


> These pictures take me back to the 1990's and Real Cassettes. I collapsed one of those aluminum paper weights. I am only 155 pounds and I shift precisely. Experienced Weight Weenies eventually realize that the cassette is not a great place to lose weight. You really need stuctural integrity in the drivetrain, or you won't finish the race. XTR is as light as we should go, even if you are a millionaire that can afford these featherweight cassettes!


Wow! Haven't heard about Real cassettes in a long time!
I had a Real ( that folded like yours) and a Sweet Wings crank on my weenie bike back then


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

TTTURNER said:


> These pictures take me back to the 1990's and Real Cassettes. I collapsed one of those aluminum paper weights. I am only 155 pounds and I shift precisely. Experienced Weight Weenies eventually realize that the cassette is not a great place to lose weight. You really need stuctural integrity in the drivetrain, or you won't finish the race. XTR is as light as we should go, even if you are a millionaire that can afford these featherweight cassettes!


It's 2011.....XG 999.../Thread.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

XG999 is definitely worth the investment.. shifts perfectly... durable... if you can find a decent deal on one, get one


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

LCW said:


> XG999 is definitely worth the investment.. shifts perfectly... durable... if you can find a decent deal on one, get one


Funny, I actually just did that...today!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

LCW said:


> XG999 is definitely worth the investment.. shifts perfectly... durable... if you can find a decent deal on one, get one


Totally. that's what i'll be doing on my next build.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

XG-999 for $259.95 here: https://noblesports.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4682

...edit...

better price on ebay @ $239.95 - seller name thecyclesaint


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

But where's the PG-999 in 11-34 or 12-34 or 11-36?


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

culturesponge said:


> XG-999 for $259.95 here: https://noblesports.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4682
> 
> ...edit...
> 
> better price on ebay @ $239.95 - seller name thecyclesaint


Then I did good, I snatched one on ebay today for $199 free shipping.
There were 5 available and they are all gone, they sold like cup cakes.

Once there was a slightly used one on ebay, it ended for $56:eekster: but I missed the end of the auction.:madman:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

you did really well! :thumbsup:

when i purchased mine, i managed to get treefort to price match speedgoat @ $248.65 (free postage + no tax)

went to see if treefort would still price match the lowest priced brick & mortar retailer for the XG-999 (noble sports) - they did but "adjusted" the price match by adding $9.61 "postage" on an item that ships for free - treefort's pricing is not so impressive anymore :bluefrown:


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't know any of those, I usually go through universalcycles, pricepoint, ebay or forum members.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

You guys know if the XG-999 is better or the same as XTR? Smooth shifting?


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

trash


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

about Nino packaging :

normally is a way to avoid custom fees or ispection shipping from Suisse


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

1-bar said:


> These loose cassettes look like they would eat up the free hub. Anybody running the KCNC one piece cassettes.


to save free hub body :

flattened staples


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

It's good to see a few of you have had good experiences with the XG-999 because, believe it or not, I am a SRAM fan. It would be nice to see more than one person review the cassette in the mtbr product reviews. I think we would get a better idea of the product's true value.


----------



## MHinvest (Mar 11, 2010)

XG-999 on Ebay right now for $199 buy it now free shipping. Shows 5 available. I love mine and have had no issues in the 8 month I have owned it.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

this is the amount of wear mine has for a season and a half of racing.


----------



## marshalsmith26 (Nov 25, 2010)

I purchased one of the 11-34 9 speed cassettes. I had just over 250 miles on it when I pulled it off. From the start I had problems with the chain skipping on the 8-9 gears. Made sure all was tight and shortened the chain to ensure proper tension. Ended up replacing with my XT gears and problem went away. Month or so later I started getting skipping in 7th gear. Checked torque on cassette and couldn't find any issues. Then last week I was going up a hill and the 7th gear folded over. I switched back to my XT cassette and haven't had any further issues. In all fairness to Nino I have not contacted him about the issues. I also weigh in the 2 teens and ride more like a single speed powering up most inclines. My bike is set up as a 1x9. So keep this in mind when considering this post. I will also note that shifting was not as good as my XT cassette.


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

Ive had a pretty terrible experience with this cassette. I purchased one for my 29er 9 months ago, I've not ridden the 29er as much as my Full sus bike, maybe 200-300 miles in that time.
Last week climbing a gentle hill, on grass, the chain skipped and went into the spokes. I stopped to look and found that the largest ring had bent and the spider had CRACKED !

Talking to Nino, his initial reaction..straight away.. before even seeing pictures for the cassette was that there is NO WARRANTY ON HIS CASSETTES and it must have been a rock or something that caused such damage.. frankly, his attitude is terrible.

I've learnt from this to stick to the big name manufacturers in future.

This is just an excerpt of his terrible denials...

". I haven't even seen the cassette but all i
can say is that to break a spider it must have been some sort of outside
force...nothing that a cassette is to blame about. **** happens. It sure
hurts. If it would have been a bent cog or broken teeth or whatever ok but
a broken spider? C'mon. You ask for a 12 month warranty on such a high wear
item? "

One would have thought the best approach would have been from him saying.. "****, I'm sorry to hear that.. let me take a look at the cassette and see what we can do as so few have failed then I'm sure we could sort something out"

NEVER AGAIN !


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

that is why he is banned for this forum. His stuff is crap. the 3 biggest cog have serious run out as they started to bend after about 5 races. POS. 
From day one that thing skipped more than a 7 year old girl walking down the sheet and finding out she gets to go to the candy store.


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

crikey..wish I had done a bit more research before buying this tosh... feel like a plonker !


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

simonm
Could you please show us a picture of the failure ?
Thanks.


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

Wil do, I took the thing off my bike today and replaced with sram. I must correct what I said above after inspection its not the spider that's broke, its the 36 tooth chainring that's snapped. Its on one of the arms behind the teeth, that's why I first thought it was a spider


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

In his name:



> Hi guys-Nino here:
> 
> Simon,
> You aks me about a 12 month warranty on a high wear item like a cassette. Sorry-there is no such warranty. But if people had issues right away i ALWAYS helped them out, always! I took back the faulty part or exchanged whole cassettes.
> ...


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

Nino.. your timeline is all messed up. It was your immediate, iniatial denial to my first very reasonable request for help that sparked me off.

Your customer service sucks.


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

Its cracked, with simple chain suck.. I was climbing a grasy meadow at the time, at what obviously looks like a not fit for purpose part of the design.. very think support at that point for the teeth.


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

Whats presurised with my initial contact with you ?

_Hi,

I purchased this item in november last year, this weekend I had a
major failure on the cassette, the spider that mounts the largest chainring
snapped, this snag the chain and bent the outside chainring... I had to
straighten it on the trail to get back home. Is there a 12 month Warranty
with the cassette ? If so, Would you like me to send this one back to you
in order to replace ?_


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Nino is a crook.

I bought a cassette from him and after waiting an extra week or two for a missing part the cassette would not fit on 2 different King hubs I have (both are modern disk hubs). He wouldn't take it back (zero wear). Crook


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

I tried the consolatory approach today.. and to be fair to Nino.. He's agreed to send a replacement outer part of the cassette.. fair play in the end.. shame I had to go through the ringer first but his initial reaction was as I thought the spider had gone.

Alls well that ends well I guess...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

I'm sorry, but if Nino sucks at his service or not, I don't see any retailer...jensonusa....universalcycles....etc. taking that cassette back after that time and after a chainsuck.

EDIT: It's none of my business really, he said you threatened him, you say that..so it's a he said..he said....thing.
If the manufacturer is supercool, they might just send you a new one.
Question also is, what does this 12 month warranty actually cover?


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

I have 2 XT 11-32's that I've used A LOT, well over 1,500miles on each and they are going strong.

I bought an 11-32 Nino cassette for my race wheelset. The spacing somewhere is a tad off and I have to adjust my cable tension at the shifter to align properly. If I don't the shifting is a bit off, but once adjusted (takes a whole whopping 5sec) the shifting is perfect. So far no real issues with the cassette :thumbsup:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Which is normal, I switched from XTR to SRAM XG999 and I had to adjust my cables and derailleur.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

I have a little over 1200 miles on my nino ti 11-32 cassette and I have no problems with it. Still shifts smooth with very minimal wear. I use them during the rain, muddy and now dry. I clean and lube my drivetrain 2-3 times a week. I am now thinking of getting his 9 spd 11-36 because I dont even use my granny anymore and want to do 1x9 but may need a bailout gear, thus the neeed for 36t. =)


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I´m wondering what a warranty on a cassette or a chainring should cover?
That´s high wear items like brake pads..

Obivoulsy no wear, but breakages?
The spider should withstand side and radial forces as it´s designed for a multispeed cassette.


----------



## B-RAY (Jul 15, 2004)

I have been on my cassette for about 4 months now alot of miles and mine is still rockin!


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

Mattias_HellÃ¶re said:


> I´m wondering what a warranty on a cassette or a chainring should cover?
> That´s high wear items like brake pads..
> 
> Obivoulsy no wear, but breakages?
> The spider should withstand side and radial forces as it´s designed for a multispeed cassette.


Not wear.. and if you read the thread that wasnt what I was complaining about, the wear is fine, so is the shifting, it was the failure of what I think is a week part of the design.

Anyhow, Nino HAS replaced it under Warranty, good man.

but to illustrate the point Look at the XTR cassette below and see that there is twice as much metal at the same point where the Nino cassette broke, even if there was a snag in the chain etc, then its a very small amount of material to take any force... I guess thats what we pay for with the big companies, research and testing.


----------



## lewke (Apr 14, 2004)

So if you had to do it over again, would you buy a lucky nino 11-36t 9 speed cassette?

Since it's really the only lightweight option, was it worth the money?


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I ordered one last Friday July 29, 2011. Like a tongue probing an empty tooth socket, I just couldn't help myself.

I'll try to keep you updated on my progress.

He emailed me on Monday (Tues?) thanking me for the order and telling me it had shipped.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

simonm said:


> Not wear.. and if you read the thread that wasnt what I was complaining about, the wear is fine, so is the shifting, it was the failure of what I think is a week part of the design.
> 
> Anyhow, Nino HAS replaced it under Warranty, good man.
> 
> but to illustrate the point Look at the XTR cassette below and see that there is twice as much metal at the same point where the Nino cassette broke, even if there was a snag in the chain etc, then its a very small amount of material to take any force... I guess thats what we pay for with the big companies, research and testing.


Of course, the 11-34T 9 speed XTR (244g) weighs 63.5g more than Nino's (180.5g SL in the 11-34 9 speed). I have one of Nino's 11-34 9 speed cassettes and it is in the middle of its 3rd season (on my wife's bike this season). Yes, it's worn and just about due for a replacement (along with the chain and rings), but I'm not complaining after I raced it for 2 seasons and now my wife is riding it 5 times a week on her Niner. XTR's wear pretty quickly as well as I seem to get about a season, or maybe a season and a half out of one before it is shot. These are race weenie components. I'm sure the same is true for the new 10 speed SRAM and Shimano race weenie cassettes. Or the race weenie SRAM 11-32 999.

Glad Nino took care of you.

BB


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

my XTR's hold 3 or 4 timers longer as this china titan crap and therefore i went back to XTR.
additional is the shifting at XTR much better.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

TigWorld said:


> But where's the PG-999 in 11-34 or 12-34 or 11-36?


My 11-36 is 204gr weighted on my scale. No pics though as it was immediately installed after weighting.


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

yeh, probaby, I guess I just got a bad one or was unlucky on the trail.


----------



## kakachi (Dec 1, 2008)

i was considering a nino 11-36 9 speeder but decided to get a new XX and get x9 shifters and deraileurs and just go 10 speed.


----------



## lewke (Apr 14, 2004)

Picked up one of these used.....

Is there suppose to be a spacer that goes behind the cassette? When looking on the blog it looks like I see one on the front left of the picture on the scale...... Mine seems to need one....anyone know what size it is....


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

The 11-36 needs a spacers behind the biggest spider.
Mine is installed, so I don't know the exact size.


----------



## lewke (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats good to know....I contacted the guy I bought it from, he accidently forgot to include the spacer and is sending now....


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Package arrived from Nino*

My cassette arrived from Nino. It was exactly one week from when he acknowledged receipt.

I placed my order on a Friday evening. He acknowledged receipt the following Monday and said the item had shipped. I got a slip in my mailbox for a registered mail package the next Monday. I picked it up today (Tuesday). That was faster than some of the internet suppliers I've bought from - and they're located here in the USA. Nino was shipping from Switzerland to the USA. Kudos on the fast shipping!

Here are some pictures of the packaging:


From Nino Cassette


From Nino Cassette


From Nino Cassette

The cassette weighs in at 208 grams! Very nice!


From Nino Cassette

Don't know when exactly I'll put it on. I'm collecting parts to make a dramatic change in my Specialized FSR Stumpjumper. I may wait for several other parts to come in to put them all on at once and feel a dramatic improvement all at once.

This part replaces a Shimano HG61 that weighs in at 423 grams. This cassette alone saves 0.474 lbs. (215 grams).


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

fastback67 said:


> Expensive crap with vague shifting attitude :madman:
> Attached my cassette with <500Km xc race use.
> I go back to XTR which is worth the money!












It looks like your chain was very old when you put the cassette on. A new chain isn't long enough to ride as high on the cassette as it seems your chain has done.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

I have the sam signs on my XT cassette,so i think,its nothing to worry about


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ole said:


> It looks like your chain was very old when you put the cassette on. A new chain isn't long enough to ride as high on the cassette as it seems your chain has done.


of course a rookie mistake  --- yes, to by it :madman:
no. it happened with a nearly new chain.
none of my chains are for more than around 700km on my bike.

these cassettes are simply crap, garbage, money demolition -- nothing for serious mtb rider, just for scale and to shoot pictures.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

*How bout this one?*

Well this is an interesting alternative at 145gr and teflon coated but 350 euro is a bit much...

Ceradure Creates World's Lightest Cassette at 84g - Bike Rumor


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

not teflon,but ceramic coated


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its a ceramic coating, like the Kashima coating on fox stanchions.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

fastback67 said:


> of course a rookie mistake  --- yes, to by it :madman:
> no. it happened with a nearly new chain.
> none of my chains are for more than around 700km on my bike.
> 
> these cassettes are simply crap, garbage, money demolition -- nothing for serious mtb rider, just for scale and to shoot pictures.


700km? I am confused. Do you mean to say you replace your chains when they hit 700km, or that the chains you do own currently on your bike(s) have only been ridden up to 700km thus far?

I have had good luck with Nino's 11-34T version of his cassette. I can't comment on the 36T version as I have not tried it yet. I'm pretty meticulous with drivetrain maintenance in terms of cleaning and lubricating which, for the conditions where I ride, enables me to get at least a good season and a half out of each chain and cassette (sometimes longer). I've also learned to be a very smooth shifter with my equipment over the years.

The 11-34T that I have is currently on my wife's Air9 and is nearing the end of its fourth season (I bought it in May 2008). I raced and trained on it for 3 full seasons. It saw time on my Gary Fisher Sugar 293, my Salsa Dos Niner and my Niner JET 9 before I moved it over to my wife's Air9 and got a new XTR for myself (it's what the shop had in stock at the time). The cassette I bought from Nino is just now starting to show signs of needing to be replaced with wear in the top 3 or 4 sprockets. I can't complain because that outlasted all of my XTR 11-34T cassettes which are also rather spendy in $$$.


----------



## douggg (Jul 18, 2009)

*Nino cassette, customer service*

Bought his light cassette and fro day one the second spider with the 3rd and 4th gears riding on it creaked like crazy. This is on a brand new King hub. I wrote to nino, he suggested grease between the contact points between spiders, and adding the optional spacer at the inboard side of the cassette. I did both and with my fingers crossed went for a ride. It was no better. I emailed Nino again requesting a replacement second spider with cogs and Nino has not responded. The machining on the spider where it engages with the freehub is not to acceptable tolerances so it wiggles. To me this isn't OK on a" Gucci" part costing $240. If he had stood behind it by replacing it with one that performed correctly, I would have no complaint. However, I will not order from him again, and advise caution.


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

that's typically for nino. 
never, never, never his crappy part could be the reason for an issue. always the mechanic or other parts, but for sure never ninos parts.

the solution is easy: don't by from nino and you will not get such problems.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

douggg said:


> Bought his light cassette and fro day one the second spider with the 3rd and 4th gears riding on it creaked like crazy. This is on a brand new King hub. I wrote to nino, he suggested grease between the contact points between spiders, and adding the optional spacer at the inboard side of the cassette. I did both and with my fingers crossed went for a ride. It was no better. I emailed Nino again requesting a replacement second spider with cogs and Nino has not responded. The machining on the spider where it engages with the freehub is not to acceptable tolerances so it wiggles. To me this isn't OK on a" Gucci" part costing $240. If he had stood behind it by replacing it with one that performed correctly, I would have no complaint. However, I will not order from him again, and advise caution.


Since he can only read here, but not post, he asked me to post his answer here and I am more than happy to do this for him.
I don't know what you guys all have with him, I know him personally and he is a very nice, passionate guy, far from trying to screw anybody over or being dishonest.

Anyway, here is his reply to you doug, hope that helps:


> Hello, i am sorry to read about your issues. I am not aware you contacted me though. It must have been way back if you did so. But definitely not during the last couple of months or am i wrong?But reading your post it seems your cassette sits loose on the freehub. NO WAY a spider can wiggle/move if it is thightened correct. On those Big-Range cassettes you get a special spacer which needs to be placed BEHIND the cassette in order to be able to clamp the cassette thight. And just in case i always send a thin additional spacer as well which sometimes is also needed. If those spacers are installed there should be no play at all.If you have play it's only because the cassette isn't thightened correct and not because of a faulty spider.
> If you should still encounter problems feel free to contact me again-thanks!
> 
> Bye
> nino


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Funny he will respond to that post but never addressed why these cassettes don't work on Chris King hubs. I had all the spacers, blah blah blah and they were still loose on King hubs (4 different sets I have). Never once did Lucky ever offer to take the cassette back.

He's still a crook in my book.



dogdaysunrise said:


> Since he can only read here, but not post, he asked me to post his answer here and I am more than happy to do this for him.
> I don't know what you guys all have with him, I know him personally and he is a very nice, passionate guy, far from trying to screw anybody over or being dishonest.
> 
> Anyway, here is his reply to you doug, hope that helps:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

jbsteven said:


> Funny he will respond to that post but never addressed why these cassettes don't work on Chris King hubs. I had all the spacers, blah blah blah and they were still loose on King hubs (4 different sets I have). Never once did Lucky ever offer to take the cassette back.
> 
> He's still a crook in my book.


What nino is saying makes sense. Adding spacers should fix any looseness issue. It might cause other problems, but I don't see how you can say you had loosness even with spacers. The lock ring should be pushing on the cogs enough to keep them tight. Looseness usually just means the cogs aren't reaching the end of the freehub body so the lock ring can't press them tight. Spacers would fix that.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> What nino is saying makes sense. Adding spacers should fix any looseness issue. It might cause other problems, but I don't see how you can say you had loosness even with spacers. The lock ring should be pushing on the cogs enough to keep them tight. Looseness usually just means the cogs aren't reaching the end of the freehub body so the lock ring can't press them tight. Spacers would fix that.


forgot to add......the 11 tooth cog would not fit onto the King hubs as well (this is a completely different issue).


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

If it's loose, then something is missing.
11th cog not fitting....

Well, ok it's easy to just blame one guy, because you bought it from a person and then rant about him on here.

FYI, I bought tune hubs and a Sram XG-999 Cassette. Two pretty big or renown brands.
The Cassette would not fit and go on the freewheel, no matter how hard I tried.
I actually had to slowly work it on there with some sandpaper, so that it would finally slide on, even though it is still a tight fit.
Did I call tune and raise hell? No.
Did I call Sram and told them their cassette is **** and doesn't fit my tune hubs? No.

I don't know how Chris King builds their hubs, but you will agree with me that tune and CK play in the same price league. So my options would have been to either return the hubs or the cassette or finding out which one is faulty and then figure it out.
You choice would have been to return the cassette completely, because if it doesn't fit your bike even with the spacer then it is useless to you and I'll doubt Nino would have not taken it back and refunded you, if you had said you had it on with the spacer and it's still not tight.
Or, you could've gone to a bike shop and add another Spacer and see if that'll work, that's probably what I would have done.

Anyway...I hope you two sort it out.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

dogdaysunrise said:


> If it's loose, then something is missing.
> 11th cog not fitting....
> 
> Well, ok it's easy to just blame one guy, because you bought it from a person and then rant about him on here.
> ...


did all that (I used to work in a bike shop so i know what's what). Nino would not take it back. He said he never had anyone say they don't fit on King hubs......I tried on 4 of mine and it did not fit on any of them. This tells me Nino is a liar.

Thanks for trying to armchair but unfortunately it was a waste of time just like the cassette is/was for me.

I bet you he doesn't say squat about them not fitting King hubs.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

If you haven't ridden it, then he should take it back.

What do you mean you tried more Spacers and it still didn't work!?
That I do not understand.
It gottta be tight at some point!?

Get a Sram XG999, more expensive, but well worth the money!


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

dogdaysunrise said:


> Since he can only read here, but not post, he asked me to post his answer here and I am more than happy to do this for him.
> I don't know what you guys all have with him, I know him personally and he is a very nice, passionate guy, far from trying to screw anybody over or being dishonest.
> 
> Anyway, here is his reply to you doug, hope that helps:


how absurd is that ?  
nino is a banned liar and the only reason he want's you to write here is to save his dirty face.
absolut ridiculous and i hope your post will be deleted soon!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

And I hope you will be banned soon! 
I spare my words, because nothing good would come out of my mouth right now, after your hideous post!

FYI, Nino got banned because of advertising and not because he is a liar, which he is NOT!

I talked to Nino, read the whole emails and the whole thing is ridiculous!

I'm trying to be objective here and just say the facts, but you always gotta hear both
sides of the story, because it comes across that Nino ****ed this all up and he didn't!

SO:
They figured out after all, the cassette was a 10 Speed with a missing cog.
Now, why this took so long I don't understand, with a Spacer there is maybe 1/2mm of play, but if there is 3-4mm, that should be a clear indicator that something is wrong and missing.

Nino offered a refund and asked to have the cassette shipped back.
According to the user he shipped it back and shipping was $13.
Nino did refund him the $13 shipping cost via paypal and will
do a full refund after he received the cassette.

The Cassette never arrived.
Now to find out that he never shipped it back to Nino and still has it!
This is not telling the truth is it!?

Now, after all this time (it's been months), Nino still offers the full refund if the buyer
would just ship the Cassette back.
Nino has received a 9 speed cassette from the manufacturer which was a 10speed with a missing cog.

So in all fairness, it's the same thing over and over.
Nino did good and if the seller did the same approach with a online dealer like universalcycles or so....good luck! They might not even have refunded him the shipping or offer a full refund after all this time plus saying he shipped it back and never did, yet accepting the refund of shipping cost through paypal.

Are you all kidding me!?!?!?!?!

EDIT: I'm not gonna edit my original post, but you know what, I don't wish you get banned and I take that back. But if I was Nino and would read this here, having done and offered what he did, I would also turn to a friend and ask him to post my reply on here, because it seems unfair to me.

This is all so unnecessary, just ship the damm cassette back if you can't use it and it's faulty! You'll get a full refund, shipping also refunded, what more can you possibly ask, all you gotta do is actually ship it, so after the "real" problem and I don't see a problem and why this gets so blown out of proportion here.
Peace!

EDIT #2:
I just read your email to Nino Jason! Wow!
You take the cake.
Try that tone and those demands with any ebay seller, any online retailer and watch what they will say or do!
No one will accept that, no one! You ship it back, then you will get the refund after item is received and that's the policy worldwide.
And let's not forget this has been goin on for 1 1/2 years now! Again and again........... try this with any other ebayer or seller. Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## douggg (Jul 18, 2009)

dogdaysunrise said:


> If you haven't ridden it, then he should take it back.
> 
> What do you mean you tried more Spacers and it still didn't work!?
> That I do not understand.
> ...


 Maybe I did not explain the problem well enough for you to understand. The cassette is not loose "in and out" or "right to left". It is loose in the rotational direction, and it's only one spider that is loose. The others fit fine with no play. The second one, however can rotate slightly forward and backward which causes a terrible creaking noise under load. The teeth on the inside of the spider that engage with the hub body (not the teeth that carry the chain), are not milled to fit precisely enough.
Spacers are not the answer to this problem. If you need to rely on pressure from the lockring to keep the spider from rotating on the hub body, why did Nino suggest to me that I grease the contact points between spiders? That would only increase the likelyhood that it would be able to rotate.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

It sounds like this would be still a spacer issue.

If the two cogs don't properly engage into each other, then you might wanna add one of the thin extra spacers that should come with the cassette.
Also, make sure you use the requested amount of torque for the lockring.
That should do it, once they are locked in and after a ride it should be fine, since you can't really apply any force by pedaling backwards.

Now, again, if you think the product is faulty and this is not the way it should be or it doesn't work for you/your needs/your setup.....return it.


----------



## douggg (Jul 18, 2009)

Who are you, and why are you arguing with me? I've tried all that. I have ridden mountain bikes avidly since before there were indexed thumb shifters. I've raced alot, I've worked as a wrench in several shops. You are beating a dead horse with this spacer talk.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

I am dogday, I don't care how long you have been riding and I probably still have been riding longer than you.

I am NOT arguing with you, I am telling you what is!
I simply replied to you after you told me what you all tried and that I missunderstood you.
What's wrong with all you on here?

Gee, if there is play, you need a paperthin spacer to get get all the cogs closer together and that's how it is, even if you don't like that answer! The lockring is there for a reason too.
After reading all this, I highly doubt you or the jason guy have any mechanical skills or know what you are doing, no matter how often you guys claim you are mechanics. LOL!

And then again and for the 1,000,000,000,000 time, if you don't like it, return it!
It's a taiwanese product, Nino is just selling it, you can buy that ***** from several people, do you honestly think the particular one Nino sells is the only one with fabrication tolerances.

I don't know how it got from your first reply and my answer to your last.....all pissed off.....


----------



## douggg (Jul 18, 2009)

thank you, have a nice day.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

You too and remember, cogs do NOT have a press fit on the freewheel, there is rotational and lateral play.
Good talking to ya! Cheers!


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

C´mon...stop it!

dogdaysunrise = Nino


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I like how they can ban a user, but not ban the new accounts who are obviously the same user, or at the very least, an obvious shill for that user.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

dogdaysunrise is Nino


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Nino:

You can stop sending harassing emails. Any and all emails from you will be deleted before I even see them.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

indian fire trail said:


> C´mon...stop it!
> 
> dogdaysunrise = Nino


I am not Nino. We're also both on the IBC MTB, but he is in my friends list.

I just stepped in to help, as Nino has no way of responding and what made me so mad
is that the stuff posted on here are lies.:madman::madmax:
I read all the emails of the participants and they lie!
Nino bends over backwards to make things right:thumbsup:, more than any ebayer or store would ever do.
So I just do what I feel is right and this is injustice!

Just Jasons last post is another big lie:nono:, but I am out of here, this has gone way to far.:madman:


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my..

So who else likes their Ti cassette? I do. It works well and serves its purpose. Not xtr, but lighter and this is WW corner. 

Whoever is or is not Nino here, the guy treated me well. I got a cassette without the SL kit. Notified him and he did send me an SL kit. Took a while and I thought it won't show up, but it did. Try that with other sellers from Taiwan, China etc. It is a specialty product for, well, picky guys like WW. 

Chris.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow, Nino's still at it, back from the dead.


----------



## fastback67 (Apr 6, 2010)

dogdaysunrise said:


> I read all the emails of the participants


if this is true (and you are not nino) is it just another proof that nino is a dirty swine.
such information are in no case for third party (except justice).



dogdaysunrise said:


> as Nino has no way of responding


and why ?
cause of his unfair, militant, just earnings oriented, arrogant and unfortunately often intentional covering about the true (reg. his crappy parts), behavior.
he's banned for good reasons and no one needs a megaphone of him, so please stop this laughable show.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Indeed, and for the "I'm not nino...i swear" users... who of course have accounts created after the banning... there's a topic you should read.

http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/nino-now-banned-646771.html


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm confused. Every single cassette cog I have owned, be it individual cogs or mounted on a spider, has angular and lateral play. But once it's tightened down, it will be pulled into the forward position by the chain and stay there.

But, if the cog has much radial play, i.e. it can be moved straight up and down, then you have a problem that no amount of tightening can solve.

Anyways, if it's faulty and the seller takes it back, what's the problem? It doesn't seem right to accept the money for return shipping, and then instead of returning it, just keep complaining about it?


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Ole said:


> Anyways, if it's faulty and the seller takes it back, what's the problem? It doesn't seem right to accept the money for return shipping, and then instead of returning it, just keep complaining about it?


I sent back a set and he sent another. That one didn't work either. He didn't offer to take the second one back. I didn't accept money for a return and not return anything. Believe it or not Nino is and always will be the one at fault here. He sent me all kinds of emails recently stating all kinds of incorrect information about our transaction. He said to send the cassette back and he will issue a refund and quite frankly I don't trust him one bit to refund my $$$.

Still doesn't explain why the 11 tooth cog did not fit on my 4 different King hubs.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a recon cassette myself, but no King hub to see if the 11T fits or not on them (recon is the actual manufacturer Nino gets his cassettes from) but it fits fine on a Rotaz disc hub.


----------



## simonm (Dec 28, 2005)

wow, is this still alive ? my replacement is terrible.. it jumps, its got bent teeth on the 36 ring.. you live and learn, and I've learned to never buy these again !


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

wow! this thread was entertaining :thumbsup:

Now, can somebody please tell me where to find a light 11x32 8 speed cassette? 

Or even better a light 7 speed (south of 180 grams, very possible with 7 cogs) with 11 13 16 19 23 27 32 (perfect spacing!)


----------

